# New 40g lightly planted Goldfish tank



## Grizzarian (Dec 29, 2012)

A FTS as of the 24th of Jan which is the day of planting
Before







After








-------------------------

Hay guys, just thought I would put up some pics of my new tank, I think I already made a thread somewhere but it's lost and tapatalk won't show what Iv participated it grrr

But anyways the tank, it's a 40g, triangle footprint
Lighting is 6x1w white LEDs and 2xblue but I have put a little round yellow sticker over the blues(not a fan of blue on the tank) and now it is a very nice crisp white, and then I have a 5000k 27w cfl in a desk lamp over the back














I'm not running any Co2 and ferts are just some root tabs spread about in the substraight, which is just standard gravel and PFS making up the beach area

Plants are 3 Amazon Swords going down the back left side







Got a java furn that split in two when I took it out of the little pot







The second one is tied behind the tail wing of the plane
And some corkscrew Val which looks to be in a pretty sorry state








The only thing I need to do right away is get more gravel, there was not enough in the back and one of the swords roots are showing abit
A few more angles




















Just the desk lamp






love the shadows

It currently has two Fantails about 1 1/2 inch tip to tail base and a golden sucking catfish(going back to the store soon) I'm going to be adding a school of 10 white clouds and a pair of true SAE to keep things abit tidy

And to finish off a 720p video to see it properly, sorry for the focus at times I'm still getting used to the DSL I'm not game enough to put pics up yet all these are with my phone except for the movie haha

http://youtu.be/DPygc4vMus4

One more thing when I woke up this morning all the plants were still were I left them with no bits missing and after only about 18 hours in the tank with 7 hours light the sword with the exposed roots the roots have grown about half an inch and have taken a sharp turn straight down

Thanks for stopping by, any comments and/or concerns are welcome, I'm curious how people feel about the plane in there as a lot of people see em as a abomination hahaha


----------



## Soil (Oct 22, 2012)

Uh oh, prepare for the aquatic upper class raging about that down town decoration :0 Some people cant handle this stuff


----------



## Grizzarian (Dec 29, 2012)

Soil said:


> Uh oh, prepare for the aquatic upper class raging about that down town decoration :0 Some people cant handle this stuff


Omg I had to quote this, made me laugh out loud literally, such a good way to put it hahaha


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Cute little Goldie's! Love thief colors, and the way they swim!
I actually like the castles, though I wish they went with the plane..maybe get a giant dragon, and move the castles to where they are more visible, so it looks like the dragon is terrorizing the tiny castles? Just my 2 cents!
What type of wood is that? If its regular wood, it won't last as long in your tank and will degrade faster and cause major problems.
Also, your golden sucker seems to be freaking out! When fish race the glass like that, it's a pretty good sign something's off in your tank. Maybe ammonia? I know my Goldie's don't really react to any parameter change, so it's up to my test kit!
[i have four Goldie's wintering in a 45 gallon, not ideal, but with no heater, and no heat in that room, the temp in the tank is pretty cold, so their metabolism is slowed ALOT. I hardly feed them at all. Their main home is a 100 gallon pond in my backyard.]


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

I think the plane is pretty cool, but I have a feeling if you put more plants in or as your existing ones get bigger it might get kind of lost back there. It would be pretty cool to have some plants growing up and out from inside of it though


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

the proportions are way off with the plane. Think about how big a tree that would be:icon_eek: If you are dead set on the plane maybe try to get the proportions back in line.

Whatever makes you happy:thumbsup:


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Soil said:


> Uh oh, prepare for the aquatic upper class raging about that down town decoration :0 Some people cant handle this stuff


roud:


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I kind of like the plane. A "Lost" (the t.v. show) feeling.


----------



## chibikaie (Aug 2, 2012)

Hope your goldfish are kinder to your plants than mine is! Good luck


----------



## amajoh (Jan 10, 2013)

ooh, the plane is interesting. Definitely looks like a crash on an island beach.


----------



## Grizzarian (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello, thanks everyone for the comments and concerns it's much appreciated 

Ok so the wood, it's plum tree wood that's been off the tree for about 16 months now, I gave it a good soak in boiling water and gave it a scrub once the water cooled and chucked it in, I read plum tree wood is aquarium safe and now that it's really water logged it hasn't softened up any but of course I could be way wrong haha but that's why we're here to learn

Now this is probably going to make me sounds like a crack pot but has anyone noticed any negative effect on there fish from using led lights? The only reason I ask is my golden sucker had been freaking out for a couple days now but my water was coming back fine, now my wife said in jest that the shimmer could be giving him war flashbacks, well I thought what the hell and turned em off and didn't use them at all yesterday and now he is just calmly grazing again it's really odd

Not much going with the plants but it has only been 2 days haha I don't know if it's just excitement but I swear the Val is longer and the swords seem to be reaching for the light and have new root growth

The plane has really grown on me and the Goldie's have started to use it to swim through an I hope when I get my white clouds in a couple weeks they will use it to to zoom around and play

The castles Iv been thinking of just moving them out and putting them in 1g nano I'm going to start soonish for a betta and turning them into little hobbit homes or something

Once again thanks for the comments, cheers


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Just FYI, as a owner of two fantail goldfish too. Your wood looks dangerous, lol. Fantails are clumsy and they maybe small now and able to navigate their bodies around the wood now but soon they will get bigger and they may hurt themselves running into it, including torn fins, missing scales or lose their eyeballs! =o Also if you by chance have a male and a female when they become of spawning age the male will get pushy and push the female into the wood and or anything else and if its sharp it can hurt her. 

I'm not dissing your wood, I think it's pretty rad actually but I just wanted to let you know that it may be so good with your goldies!


----------



## the.koi.maiden (Jan 6, 2013)

Glad to see other people are attempting planted tanks and goldfish. I've had success when I introduced them to plants early. They don't seem to see the as food but just parts of the tank. 

I do agree with Jasmine about the wood. It looks great. I would love it in a tropical setup (love the root look), but I can see problems down the road. Goldfish are clumsy. After watching them for years I am very careful with what I put in the tank. The pointy bits on your wood look like they could do serious damage if a goldfish ran into them. I'm not knocking you wood (lol pun intended), I'm just trying to point out that it might be a problem on down the road and help you avoid any losses.


----------



## finsNfur (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice! I have to admit I was worrying about the wood injuring the goldfish, too. Sorry to be such a downer. Also, you won't need to worry about this right now, but when your goldies get bigger they might try to snack on the white clouds. Oh, I just remembered that some people are really adamant about not putting decorations that are hollow in with goldfish. They can really accumulate waste etc., you'd want to regular clean the plane out.


----------



## Grizzarian (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmm I have been paying some closer attention to the Goldie's and they are kinda clumsy lmao, so is it just the pointy bits that are the problem? Or when they grow up most things will need to come out just incase it can cause injury? 

I really don't want the little guys to get hurt and would prefer to take em back to the store and have the tank I want with fish that suit it, the few that have seen it in person have been awed buy it and having a nice sized school of some kind of tetra instead my be the way to go, Congo tetras or Buenos Aries tetras look pretty and seem to be pretty forgiving

I went to hunt for some driftwood today, we had a river flood winter 2011 and a lot of driftwood ended up high on the bank were regular tides don't reach
















As long as its hardwood, scrubbed and soaked this wood is good to use right?

So many things running around I'm my head lmao if only I had another tank hahaha

I took the background off too just to see if I like it, which I do I just have to hide all the cords









As for the hollow ornament everytime I do a water change, about every 5 days I make sure to suck out of there while vacuuming and when filling back up the hose sits in the cockpit area to give it a good wash out

Thanks for the comments guys and gals and don't feel like your harshing on my good times, I think I jumped the gun abit with the Goldie's they were just so cute haha but what I want for a scape and what I want in livestock are not matching up at the moment so I need to rectify that asap


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

Soil said:


> Uh oh, prepare for the aquatic upper class raging about that down town decoration :0 Some people cant handle this stuff


Lol best post all day....

This looks pretty sweet I like it and think its really creative! :thumbsup:


----------



## the.koi.maiden (Jan 6, 2013)

When they grow up you'll have to worry about them getting stuck in some of the smaller places that they could once go. They aren't as self-aware as some creatures and just don't know how big they get. Goldfish are really fun to keep, but they aren't for every setup. But hey... that's just another excuse to get a different tank!! roud:


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't mind the airplane at all


----------



## Grizzarian (Dec 29, 2012)

Hay everyone just a small up date
I done a rescape today I took out all of the wood and have replaced it with smooth river rocks in the mid stacked up(think cichlids) and have planted the 3 swords and Val's in the back and put the J.fern at the front, Iv started dosing with excel at half the recommended amount and made a spray bar for the filter outlet so there is current all around the tank now not just one direction

All plants had really nice growth in the roots and and I could see new leaves coming in, there been in there since the 24/01 so slow and steady I suppose haha
Sorry about the wires and equipment I'm going to save and get a nice canister with inline heater and have to figure out a way to get to the back at get all the cords running down the back seam to hide them but anyways a couple pics
FTS







Crappy murky pic of the "garden" haha









Still not overly happy but it's getting there, the placment of the rocks is bugging me alittle so that will be changing a lot haha I just wanted to make it abit safer for the Goldie's while some more products are acquired and the plants grow up some more

Thanks for looking in and criticisms, good and bad are welcome


----------



## finsNfur (Apr 11, 2012)

I think that looks good! Although I had to smile when I noticed the plane compared to the size of the castles.  Just be sure the rocks are really stable, because goldfish like to nose around and can get quite pushy about it.

Btw, you found the mother lode of driftwood. You need another tank to make use of it.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

I like the plane better than the castles. And those rocks are great with the plants!


----------



## Grizzarian (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah the castles, personally they wouldn't be in there but they were apart of the Chrissy gift like the plane so they have to stay, although I am very tempted to cover them in moss and turn them into little hobbit homes to cover them up hahaha

I also poked around the rocks and they seem stable enough, next water change ill get in there and do a proper earthquake test thanks for the tips


----------



## Grizzarian (Dec 29, 2012)

Day 17 after planting current tank shot








First things first Ty all so much for the kind words and advice I'm learning south by lurking around here haha

Ok so one thing I want to get out of the way is if there is anyway this could get moved to the Tank Journals section it's kind of is one and I feel like I started it in the wrong place

Ok so the update, since last time I have upgraded my lighting to 3 cfl's all running 24w cool white globes, I have two on the back and one on a front corner.














Now I have a question, with the lights like that I seem to have high/low to low/medium par, should I be thinking about DIY Co2 or will daily excel be enough? I can't help bit feel the excel isn't doing anything.
I have also done away with the plane(for now) and added a couple bunches of what was labeled foxtail but I'm 99% sure it's Cabomba and the Goldie's love it lmao good thing it's cheap at only $6 a bunch hahaha

I have also added a school of 6 peppered Cory cats and glad I did these guys are amazing to watch scooting around the rocks and trying to school with the Goldie's haha and put a few more handfuls of sand in to fill out the front more

The swords are doing good all of them have 3-4 new leaves it seems and one of the j.fern has a new leaf coming up

So that's it for now, I'm going to be working on a new scape outside of the tank with wood and stone as the Goldie's will be going to a new home on the 21st and I'm going to be getting 6 congo tetra so I have some time to get it just how I want it
And now some misc pics




































And a bonus project I'm tinkering with
7.5" cube that holds roughly 1 gallon








And that's it lol thanks for stopping by guys and gals


----------

